# Need help finding meeting place near 400 & 401



## stillmot (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm wondering if anybody knows of a simply to get to meeting place around the 400 and 401 intersection, within 10 minutes up the 400 or west on the 401. I will be picking somebody up late at night so a safe area would be great, and a tim hortons or mcdonalds making the location easy to find would be very helpful. Anybody know of an exit that offers this right off the highway, then lets you get right back on?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Suggest a googlemap is ideal. Zoom right in.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## ImageGuy (May 26, 2005)

I grew up in the area so here is my suggestion.

There are a couple of options, Jane St. MacDonalds which is north of the Jane St. exit from either 400 or 401, but it is not the safest of areas. The other option is the MacDonalds on Weston Rd. it is just south of the 401 in the same shopping complex as Canadian Tire and Future Shop right on the corner of the mall entrace and Weston. It is clearly visible from Weston, and the area is safer.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## stillmot (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I tried using maps but it was tough even after zooming to find something that worked. I have somebody coming down the 400 and I'm coming down the 401 and then we both need to return. 

It looks like we will try Weston Rd. then going down to McDonalds. Weston is an exit from the 401, correct?

Thanks for the help, I have been suyrprisingly stuck for this one.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Here you go 









Don't bring him all the way down.
Easy for you to jump up the 400 to Steeles or even down from the 407 depending on where you are coming from ( which would be useful )

I'd be cautious on the Weston Rd exit it's tricky on off and I think only one direction off.


----------



## ImageGuy (May 26, 2005)

stillmot said:


> It looks like we will try Weston Rd. then going down to McDonalds. Weston is an exit from the 401, correct?
> 
> Thanks for the help, I have been suyrprisingly stuck for this one.


Yes, Weston has an exit from both east and west bound collectors of the 401. If you are eastbound on the 401, at the Weston exit you just go straight through the lights to get to MacDonalds. If you are westbound turn south (left) on Weston and then left at the first lights.

Unless they put in an off ramp onto Steeles from the southbound 400 in the last couple of years they will have to get off at hwy. 7 and go south to Steeles or get off at Finch and go north to Steeles. Not really easy to do if you don't know the area that well.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That will work tho I find Weston awkward.


----------

